# Citadels



## Julian Calvin (Feb 2, 2011)

Have some concerns re “citadels” and wonder if others feel the same.
Obviously off Somalia and in unrestricted waters, these have been effective.
However, what about in restricted areas ie oilfields. I inspected a self propelled construction barge of 25,000T certified for 324 pax. Two citadels were provided, both accessed through engine room and both below the waterline.
Two main points for comment.
1. If all crew retreat to citadel, we then have an uncontrolled 25k T hulk drifting around an oil field where multiple unmanned oil and gas platforms exist. If contact is made, who bears the responsibility.
2. If the bad guys pulled the plug and lives were lost, who again bears responsibility. Cabins are all certified for use and indicated in each one, certified by Class.
Have never seen a “citadel” certified. In the extreme example quoted above, 150 people had one escape ladder to use to the main deck
Am sure insurance would not agree to settle when claimants have, on company instructions, locked themselves in a compartment.
Comments.


----------



## seaman38 (Mar 16, 2016)

Certainly food for thought Julian. I suppose when they classified the compartment for use of 150 souls, one way of ingress was considered the best option as the least points of ingress the less chance of breaching by bandits/pirates etc. Perhaps they never thought about the time it would take for a 150 souls to egress said compartment if something untoward happened (other than pirates!)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I cannot believe that the most dilatory of our governors would consider citadels and self protection valid for that number of civilians. That takes their skilful avoidance of any resources towards defence of trade routes (and of those serving them) to a new level of negligence. When 15 or so lone sailors are lost to piracy the treasury is not down much (especially as many are not native to the flag).

Loose 300 or so in one event would be difficult for them to duck the responsibility. Proper elimination of piracy is what is required. More Lords Exmouth. Fewer Barbarossas


----------

